# 1940 Elgin ladies restore?



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

This ladies elgin is almost complete except I would like to have the twin headlight setup.  Im torn whether to leave it be or restore.  Somewhere in the past it was painted with a brush with a color that "almost" matched the original foresty green that elgin used. The brushwork was pretty darn good I must say. Problem is the bike was originally blue. Lots of fading scratches etc.  

If I were to restore a ladies bike, this would be the one. But I want the elgin green and ivory... Not the original blue....So Im curious if anyone has striping and lettering and color specs/details. And should I restore? or save my energy for a guys bike... Being a guy and all.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

And is my rack curved from grandma sitting on it or are they supposed to have a curve?


----------



## morton (Jun 10, 2017)

I would have no qualms about painting an already repainted bike, but I would first do the acetone (or whatever works) thing to see how much of the original paint remains.  This site has seen many examples of bikes done this way that turned out amazingly well.

Of course I'm a big fan of original even if the original paint is not the best.  You could end up with an pretty nice looking ride at a fraction of the cost of restoration which most of us know is a financial abyss.

I would suggest that you are correct that using a step thru as a learning experience is usually less expensive than tackling the "male" counterpart as an "experiment" because the acquisition and parts are usually less costly.

But don't underestimate the "social" value of a step thru. Many years ago I rode one for quite some time as it was all I could afford and I didn't give a damn about what others thought because the bike fit me and rode nice.

Also it's a good way to spark interest in a spouse, daughter or girlfriend in the old bike hobby and gain a riding partner.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 10, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> This ladies elgin is almost complete except I would like to have the twin headlight setup.  Im torn whether to leave it be or restore.  Somewhere in the past it was painted with a brush with a color that "almost" matched the original foresty green that elgin used. The brushwork was pretty darn good I must say. Problem is the bike was originally blue. Lots of fading scratches etc.
> 
> If I were to restore a ladies bike, this would be the one. But I want the elgin green and ivory... Not the original blue....So Im curious if anyone has striping and lettering and color specs/details. And should I restore? or save my energy for a guys bike... Being a guy and all.
> 
> View attachment 479240



Here's one of my girls....this one is in green 2 tone.....dark green frame, fork and rack with light green fenders and chain guard with dark green pin striping on the light green parts.  In pieces waiting for re building just the way she is!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2017)

I would listen to Morton's advice. Re: the lights I can't tell from the pic but does the head shroud have the bosses for the dual headlights or is there a hole in the fender for a Delta front loader? That rack should be straight. A common problem with racks as they were used for buddy seats way too often! Financially this is a black hole restoration wise. V/r Shawn


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

No attachment points for the duals and yes holes in the fender for a single. I think I may try the acetone to see whats underneath, I know its a blue one and there seems to be very little rust overall.  Im fairly certain this was hand painted long ago and possibly with lead based paint even.  Thanks guys.


----------



## morton (Jun 12, 2017)

Let us know how it works out.


----------

